# Need cheapest (and reliable) TAB with SIM capablity in india



## rohitiitbhu (Mar 29, 2012)

I want to buy cheapest (and reliable) TAB with SIM capablity in india.
HELP me choose


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Is calling a required feature or is 3g enough? Get the Ubislate 7+ or the BSNL tab.
See this www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/153159-bsnl-s-pantel-blow-out-aakash.html


----------



## ayaskant12 (Mar 29, 2012)

iball
iberry
veedee 10
momo
ainol

these are few brands at ur disposal


----------



## montsa007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Iball Slide.
Aakash and BSNL have a stupid processor.


----------



## ayaskant12 (Apr 6, 2012)

go for the micromax funtab


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2012)

^^Doesn't support SIM AFAIK


----------



## ayaskant12 (Apr 6, 2012)

OP should buy it along with a Dongle or data card


----------



## iSLaND (Apr 6, 2012)

I was searching for the same.

I have found these two - (they look same but price differs)-

7" Dream Tab Phone TABLET + SIM TABLET + With 4 GB + Phone TAB + 1 Year Warranty | eBay

7 inch Tablet With SIM Card Support Inbuilt Modem 2G GSM

I have heard nothing aboug sellkart.com


----------



## Ultra (Apr 23, 2012)

iSLaND said:


> I was searching for the same.
> 
> I have found these two - (they look same but price differs)-
> 
> ...



Hi,

Have you bought that Dream Tab on ebay? 

I wan to buy the same if you can please tell me your experience, that would be very helpfull. Waiting for your reply eagarly. Thanks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 24, 2012)

^At least Ubislate7+ *a.k.a.* Akash2 Tab is similar in specs to Dream Tab.Moreover Ubislate7+ Tab will have Android 2.3 OS .
Important thing about Ubislate7+ :---> Cost is much LESS.

The ebay site clearly shows that you would be getting a *SINGLE Table*t only.


----------

